# Potty shot at 12 weeks?



## Courtney917

Hello everyone! I had my 12 week scan on Monday and due to the position of the baby the tech was unable to get a view of the nub bc the legs were tightly closed. However, she did get a potty shot from underneath. She said it looks boyish and showed me the pic (won't give me one as she said she's not sure). However, my question is: how reliable are potty shots at this stage? Baby measured 12 weeks 5 days but I know that I'm between 11 weeks 6 days and 12 weeks (I was taking ovulation tests). I saw the pic and it looked like a boy but I've read that all babies look the same at this stage and the only way to make a guess is by the angle of the nub from a profile shot? (And of course girls tend to have a fork and be longer/flatter. Just curious what all your opinions are!


----------



## Reno

My 11+6 nub shot was very girly - long and forked, pointing downwards, but were told team blue at 14+2!!
 



Attached Files:







20130918_123210_zps3ef5f9cf.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Courtney917

Oh wow! It does look girly! I wish she could've gotten a nub shot:/. I'm not sure how reliable potty shots are at this stage. They guessed correctly on my last two children at 12 weeks (both boys) but that was a clear nub shot. Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Reno

Courtney917 said:


> Oh wow! It does look girly! I wish she could've gotten a nub shot:/. I'm not sure how reliable potty shots are at this stage. They guessed correctly on my last two children at 12 weeks (both boys) but that was a clear nub shot. Congrats on your little boy!

Thanks! I know how you feel - I didn't even get to see the screen when we were told boy, and didn't get a potty shot - but she seemed confident! lol!


----------



## Courtney917

Lol! I mean I'm hoping for a girl (of course a healthy baby first and foremost) but I'm beginning to think ill be a mom of all boys:). Ill hold onto the ounce of hope that maybe it will be a girl lol.


----------



## Courtney917

Anyone else?


----------



## Courtney917

Please, does anyone have any insight?


----------



## MrsGax

I do not have any insight, but mine got predicted a boy by 2 techs today based off of nub and potty shot... but I cannot find any photos of 12 week ultrasounds boy vs girl fetus potty shots. So I know they say they look exactly the same, but I want to see it on ultrasound ya know? bumping for you!


----------



## Baby3bakin

My 13 week potty shot has three dots in the shape
Of a triangle which I thought looked very boyish! I have been told they are not reliable though. I have since had my 20 week scan and although I do not know baby's gender it now appears baby has nothing between its legs. (Have a look at my posts) Probley not much help sorry! Good luck!!


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154513.jpg

12.6 potty shot. Still a girl at 26 weeks! I make sure to ask every u/s lol.


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks everyone for responses. I'm still holding out hope for a girl but it may very well be a boy...so much for shettles method lol! Baby3--I looked at your posts and it's looks very girly now!! You said you saw what looked like a triangle in your earlier scans? That's what I saw too...ill keep everyone posted I have another scan on the 26th and I'm sure ill know gender then :)


----------



## Courtney917

Anyone have any 12 week potty shots they'd like to share?


----------



## hmusgrove

This is the potty shot I got at 12 weeks, 3 techs said boy, but not to go out and buy any boy stuff just yet. I mean, I understand why they think it's a boy, but I heard (just like you said) that boy and girl parts look similar at this stage.


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks for sharing! Mine looked similar but it was more in the shape of a triangle and the "part" sticking out was much shorter. I wish she gave me the image bc
It's driving me nuts lol!!! I go
Back in two weeks for another sonogram so hoping by then we will know (I will be 16 weeks).


----------



## Courtney917

Btw to me yours looks girlish. It looks like three lines to me...argh it's all so confusing lol! I always got nub shots at this stage and they were very accurate. However given that they all have nubs I don't know how a potty shot can be very accurate?


----------



## hmusgrove

Yeah I have no idea either!! Lol like i'm convinced it's a boy because 3 different techs said so, but I know that potty shots aren't as accurate as nub shots. I just don't know lol. When I was pregnant with my son, I didn't even get an ultrasound before 20 weeks so I didn't have to go through this with him, I just waited until 20 weeks and they told me. This 12 week scan is killing me though, I just want to know for sure lol, I wish you had a picture! I would love to guess :) I'm always looking for other peoples posts to guess on !


----------



## Knt

Did you find out? Tech guessed mine as boy from potty shot and still holding hope for girl. At 12 weeks looks like a boy to me and she sounded pretty sure but everyone else says to early. It's driving me crazy too!!! 
I don't know how to post pic on here...


----------

